# php 5.2.17 vc9 Build****?



## BocaSpanky (15. August 2011)

Hi,

ich benötige unbedingt die PHP Version 5.2.x als vc9 build!

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob es überhaupt die Möglichkeit gibt diese zu bekommen?


Grüße
Patrick


----------



## rd4eva (16. August 2011)

Ich kann mich irren aber irgendwie ist mir so als hat es keine offizielle vc9 version von php 5.2.x gegeben.
Die vc6 Version gibt es z.B. hier:
http://windows.php.net/downloads/releases/


----------



## BocaSpanky (16. August 2011)

Jo danke schonma für deine Antwort.

Ich habe ein Script das benötigt Php 5.2x
Hab mir geadcht probier ich den Wamp Developer aus. Gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut nur das der vc9 unterstützt und nich vc6.

Habe dann mal den Wamp Server ausprobiert, nur der zickt rum mit php 5.2.x und mod_rewrite.

Suche irgendwie ne richtige Server Software mit der ich halt das einstellen kann was ich brauche.
Aber halt nicht grad zu Apothekenpreisen wie Confixx etc.


----------

